# Eclipse Workspace verlinken



## static (14. Aug 2012)

Hey Leute, 

habe wiedermal das Problem, dass ich meinen Eclipse workspace nicht richtig verlinkt bekomme.
Habe schon im Forum nach vorhandenen Threads gesucht, jedoch nichts passendes gefunden.

Zum Problem:
Ich habe 2 Workspaces, einer liegt auf D:, der andere liegt aufm Desktop.
Der WS auf D: ist zur Zeit mein Default. Wenn ich jetzt im Eclipse unter File/Switch workspace/Other..
den Pfade zu meinem anderen WS eingebe, lädt er trotzdem nur n leeres Eclipse.

Wo ist der Fehler ? Muss ich irgendwie an anderer Stelle verlinken, oder fehlt Eclipse ne Datei beim Laden aus dem WS ?

Schon mal vorläufig danke, 
static


----------



## JavaMeetsBlueJ (14. Aug 2012)

Hast du in dem anderen Workspace denn überhaupt schon was gespeichert?

MfG


----------



## static (14. Aug 2012)

jop, hab den von Eclipse generieren lassen und habe nichts daran verändert. 
Klassen und Projekte befinden sich mehr als genug im Ordner.


----------



## JavaMeetsBlueJ (14. Aug 2012)

Ok, was sagt der Package-Explorer an der linken Seite wo die ganzen Dateien gespeichert sind? Ist der auch leer?
MfG


----------



## static (14. Aug 2012)

jop, komplett leer. So wie als wäre ein leerer WS hinterlegt.


----------



## pl4gu33 (14. Aug 2012)

static hat gesagt.:


> den Pfade zu meinem anderen WS eingebe, lädt er trotzdem nur n leeres Eclipse.



Was genau meinst du damit ? ... Öffnet er gar keinen WS? Wenn doch, was ist, wenn du dann ein Projekt erstellst und wieder schließt ist es dann noch da?

[EDIT]oh da ahtte einer die gleiche Frage   [/EDIT]


----------



## static (14. Aug 2012)

Habs auch gerade nochmal getestet, wenn ich mich mit dem neuen WS verlinke und ein neues Projekt anlege, wird es in genau diesen Ordner, zu den anderen Projekten gelegt. Laden tut er jedoch nur dieses eine Projekt, die anderen nicht.


----------



## JavaMeetsBlueJ (14. Aug 2012)

Also mir ist das ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel. Ich habe das gerade bei mir mal ausprobiert über File-switch workspace- C:\\workspace_1 nen neuen ertsellt, ein Hallo Welt geschrieben, ausgeführt, zum normalen Workspace geswitcht,-alles war da- wieder zum neuen mit dem Hallo Welt geswitcht und da war dann auch die eine Klasse die ich da geschrieben habe da.
:S
MfG
[OT]Funktioniert also doch so halb? Lädt der das eine nur in den workspace oder werden nur die Klassen von einem Projekt in den"Editor" gelade?[/OT]


----------



## pl4gu33 (14. Aug 2012)

static hat gesagt.:


> Habs auch gerade nochmal getestet, wenn ich mich mit dem neuen WS verlinke und ein neues Projekt anlege, wird es in genau diesen Ordner, zu den anderen Projekten gelegt. Laden tut er jedoch nur dieses eine Projekt, die anderen nicht.



mm hast du die anderen denn einfach nur reinkopiert? weil von allein erkennt er die nicht oder hast die damals auch "richtig" erstellt?


----------



## static (14. Aug 2012)

nene, habe den neuen Ordner sogar von Eclipse selbst anlegen lassen, bestückt mit Projekten, Klassen etc. , findet trotzdem nichts


----------



## static (14. Aug 2012)

[OT]Funktioniert also doch so halb? Lädt der das eine nur in den workspace oder werden nur die Klassen von einem Projekt in den"Editor" gelade?[/OT][/QUOTE]

Nur dieses eine neue Projekt, die anderen nicht.


----------



## static (14. Aug 2012)

Theoretisch müsste ja dann eigentlich Eclipse eine gewisse Info über das neue Projekt haben, welche es bei den anderen nicht hat. 
In welchen Dateien wird Eclipse denn beigebracht, welche Klassen und Projekte es beinhaltet ?


----------



## pl4gu33 (14. Aug 2012)

mach mal File -> Import -> General -> Existing Project  ... und wähle mal eins deiner "nicht erkannten" Projekte aus....


----------



## static (14. Aug 2012)

hmm, anscheinend hatte er nen Fehler bei die Verlinkungen eingebaut, nach dem Import erkennt er sie wieder. danke


----------

